# Venison Jerky



## badman (Oct 5, 2008)

Just messing around this weekend. trying to get ready to start spending a lot of time at the deer lease with my buds. Put together a little batch of venison jerky.

6 pounds venison; (up to 8) 
1 tablespoon garlic powder
2 tablespoons liquid smoke 
1 quart soy sauce; (up to 2) 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
2 tablespoons pepper 
1 teaspoon Tabasco; (up to 2) 
1 tablespoon MSG

Very simple recipe mix ingredients together in a zip lock 10 to 12 hrs. place on smoker at 210 deg till its the texture you like left these on for five hrs. Still a little chewy not dry and hard. I did not add liquid smoke. Good stuff...


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2008)

Pardon me?  ;{)

You should have deleted the L.S., used a cure, and trusted your smoker. But then again, it still was good I'm sure. You WERE however flirting with the "danger zone" there.

Personal pref  I ALWAYS cure my jerky. And ANY sausage to be smoked or dried.


----------



## bassman (Oct 6, 2008)

I always add some salt to my jerky.  Guess that counts as a cure.  Of course I dry mine in a Gardenmaster dehydrator.  Oh, did I mention that I use ground elk or deer?


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey... I'm not bad at jerky either yanno  ;{)  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...70351#poststop


----------

